# Fluval Spec V



## Aqua360 (14 Dec 2016)

Hi all,

Thought I'd share some pics of my low tech spec vs, one has my white halfmoon, the other has my crystal reds


----------



## Lukes (14 Dec 2016)

Awesome looking tanks and very healthy plants!


----------



## Rodgie (28 Oct 2017)

Wow! I just saw this and I'm thinking of setting up the same tank.


----------

